# Suggestions for a more exotic perfume?



## trojanpopcorn (Jun 4, 2008)

OK so, I am STRUGGLING with perfume.  I basically have always been bought perfumes as gifts and I NEVER like them.  The most recent one somebody bought me was Gucci Rush which is too 'sweet' in my opinion.  I am looking for a more ricg/musky/exotic kind of perfume minus the i smell like a granny tone.

Can anyone suggest anything they wear for me??


----------



## concertina (Jun 5, 2008)

Kenzo Amour!!! Or, the New Kenzo India...its *amazing*; quite exotic, IMO.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jun 5, 2008)

ooooh thankyou! i'll go and test today


----------



## c14mle (Jun 5, 2008)

i really like burberry london, its fruity but has musk and vanilla base notes, i always get asked what im wearing when i have it on.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

baby phat goddess

it smells like exotic flowers. its sexy


----------



## lainz (Jun 6, 2008)

dkny delicious night!!! its SO sexy mmf


----------



## aimee (Jun 13, 2008)

j.lo s miami glow - is musky and exotic but its a limited edition and got discontinnued you might find it on ebay though ...it was my favourite


----------



## makeba (Jun 13, 2008)

Gucci by Gucci is very exotic and has musk and patchouli,guava pear undertones that just screams sex appeal. I know Macy's  and Dillards have it and i plan to get it soon. J Lowe After Dark is a spicy/musk  scent that smells great too.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 19, 2008)

Corso 10 Como, an Italian scent from the designer Corso Como. Full of spice and ripe plums, exotic, delicious and unique.


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if we have the same definition of "exotic" but I am thinking of something that is deeper, richer and oriental?

Hows about a classic? Samsara by Gurlian [sp?] The Kate Moss perfume is also quite "musky"...definitely not sweet or flowery.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Calvin Klein Euphoria.  It just oozes 'exotic sexiness' to me...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 21, 2008)

Love by Killian, Daim Blond by Serge Lutens


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

Have you tried Kiehl's Original Musk?  Worth a sniff, IMHO.  Not sweet or flowery in the least, and not "granny" smelling either.  Very earthy and sexy.


----------



## Matylda (Dec 18, 2008)

Jungle L'Elephant by Kenzo is oriental, exotic and sexy. It features notes of cardamon, mango, mandarine, liquorice, patchouli, vanilla and musk. The lasting power is great! I hope this helps.


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

JPG Le classique is very sexy and exotic for me,I have never met anyone who does not like this perfume.


----------

